# Crepe Myrtles Won't Bloom



## Indy151 (May 10, 2010)

I planted a couple of 8' crepe myrtles last year on the west side of the house (lots of sun and wind). They bloomed through the first summer but are not coming back this year. Any suggestions?


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I would 'bet' the first years blooms were from being established at the nursury. depending on the time of year they were planted, they could still be getting established. check the soil and amend as necessary then enjoy the blooms next summer. there is always the chance they are late bloomers


----------



## BACKWOODS (Sep 10, 2007)

Not coming back??? Like no leaves, nothing? If so, use your fingernail and skin back the bark to make sure if it is green. If leaves and no blooms, may be you did not prune them back. Blooms come from new growth.


----------



## dfwlawnboy (Jun 25, 2010)

*Things that make Crepe Myrtles bloom!*

*with water, fertilizer and seasonal prunning your* *Crepe Myrtles should be blooming beautifully (if its alive). *


----------



## Indy151 (May 10, 2010)

dfwlawnboy said:


> *with water, fertilizer and seasonal prunning your* *Crepe Myrtles should be blooming beautifully (if its alive). *


When should I prune my crepe myrtles?
How far back?

Thanks.


----------



## texaslawnscapes (Feb 15, 2011)

Crape Myrtles are what you want them to be. Let them grow naturally or shape their growth through seasonal pruning. The cleaner the cut, the less likely the tree will disease/fungus.


----------

